# Problem mit Jailkit: User loggt sich ein und Fenster schließt sich sofort



## EPMS (10. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe Progleme mit Jailkit. Ich habe einen SSH User angelegt der auch eingerichtet wurde. Wenn ich mit dem jetzt z.B. über Putty per SSH zugreifen möchte kommt der Login Bildschirm. In dem gebe ich Usernamen und Passwort ein und wenn ich dann das Passwort bestätige geht das Putty Fenster zu.

In /var/log/messages steht dann folgendes:


> Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for meinneuersshuser from 00.00.00.00 port 51087 sshd2
> jk_chrootsh[18404]: abort, effective user ID is not 0, possibly jk_chrootsh is not setuid root


Muss ich bei Jailkit noch was einstellen? und was hat das mit root zu tun?

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2011)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /usr/sbin/jk_chrootsh


----------



## EPMS (13. Sep. 2011)

Da kommt folgendes:


> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26384 Mar  3  2011 /usr/sbin/jk_chrootsh


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2011)

Da fehhlt das suid root. Ruf mal auf:

chmod +s /usr/sbin/jk_chrootsh


----------



## EPMS (5. Okt. 2011)

Habe ich jetzt gemacht. Allerdings noch das gleiche Problem. Wenn ich mich per WinSCP verbinden will kommt bei WinSCP folgendes:


> Kann das SFTP nicht initialisieren. Läuft auf dem entfernten Rechner ein SFTP Server-Programm?


In den Logfiles finde ich dann folgendes:


> Oct  5 16:49:03 os114 sshd[20101]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for shelluser from 00.00.00.00 port 60107 ssh2
> Oct  5 16:49:03 os114 sshd[20151]: subsystem request for sftp by user shelluser
> Oct  5 16:49:03 os114 jk_chrootsh[20155]: abort, homedir '/srv/www/clients/client2/web11/jail/home/shelluser' for user shelluser (5010) does not contain the jail separator <jail>/./<home>


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2011)

Winscp geht nicht mit jailed accounts. Wenn Du den jailed account testen willst, musst Du einen terminal client wie putty verwenden.

des weiteren scheint bei Dir auch noch ein problem mit der Konfiguration des Jails vorzuliegen, poste bitte mal die Zeile des Users web11 aus der /etc/passwd


----------

